# Songs from your year of birth!



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

OK so I'm old!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

Frank was in full swing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

At #12 ABBA 'Dancing Queen'... Lol.

#1 Rod Stewart 'tonight is the night'


Honorable mentions:

Kool and the Gang, Emotions, Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder, and EAGLES

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

1977...Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/11/14)

'65, and this likely applies to vapers and their hunt for perfect jooses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (8/11/14)

Edwin Starr "War" - 1970


----------



## RATZ (8/11/14)

Guess I'll just have to leave this here..
Rolling Stones, start me up (1981)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

RATZ said:


> Guess I'll just have to leave this here..
> Rolling Stones, start me up (1981)




A fine year then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (8/11/14)

1986 80's prime years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/11/14)

From 1982...


and my favourite version of the song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/11/14)

1976

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/11/14)

This was played on the Irish hit parade when I was born Rubberball - The Avons (1961):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (10/11/14)

No.1 in 1979

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

Two of my favorites

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (13/11/14)

*cough*  




PS What a song 


zadiac said:


>


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

1988 - Michael Jackson : Dirty Diana

Love this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

